# Cleaned the computer desk!



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

I was getting so sick of 2 inches of dust and dead lady bugs! I moved everything off rom the computer desk, wiped everything off and re-arranged the desk! I feel like I have accomplished something! :dance:


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Good for you! Every lil bit helps! :clap: Now, if you wanna stay on a roll, I have some livingroom bookshelves......


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

I cleaned my desk too...the next morning when I sat down at it (half asleep) I didn't even know where I was for a second! lol


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Must be something in the air. It is an accomplishment! I did mine almost a week ago and its still clean. 
I did mine because I didnt even have enough room on it to write out a check.


----------

